# How To Remove Sticky Labels Easily, Cleanly?



## milkyspit (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey folks! :wave:

I'm in the middle of a fairly large build and have a pile of parts with UPC labels stuck on them. They're a royal pain to peel off, and even then there's a bunch of sticky gunk left behind. I'm spending WAY too long getting these labels off and the parts cleaned! There's got to be a better way!

So... what is it? :shrug:


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 19, 2006)

Goof-Off
http://www.valspar.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp

JM-99


----------



## Jumpmaster (Sep 19, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## cd-card-biz (Sep 19, 2006)

Goo-Gone works great too!

http://www.magicamerican.com/googone.shtml

Nice orange smell. Also works a treat for removing old heat sink material from CPU's and the like.


----------



## carrot (Sep 19, 2006)

Goo-Gone works great for me! A little bit on a paper towel and some rubbing gets off all the sticky adhesive.


----------



## blahblahblah (Sep 19, 2006)

zippo lighter fluid


----------



## MSaxatilus (Sep 19, 2006)

Anything with Tolulene in it. Just keep it away from the kids! Its bad stuff.

Goo-Gone and Goof-off both have tolulene in it as the active ingredient. You should wear gloves too with the amount you have to do Scott.


----------



## JimH (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried goof-off, but I seem to have better luck with DeSolvit.

If your parts are relatively small, I find that an Ultrasonic cleaner works really well.


----------



## TheSteve (Sep 19, 2006)

Try warming the stickers up with a heat gun, that will often allow them to peel off cleanly.


----------



## Norm (Sep 19, 2006)

JimH said:


> I've tried goof-off, but I seem to have better luck with DeSolvit.



I'm with Jim on this one any of the citrus based product seem to work well.

Norm


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 19, 2006)

On the subject of heat: these are PVC tubes, I think the hot water variety... what if I stacked a bunch in a double boiler and boiled them in some water on the stove for several minutes... think there's a good chance of the labels coming off that way, or am I more likely just to make a huge mess?


----------



## AshA4 (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been in the Commercial Sign Business for 8 years now. 

Adhesive left from vinyl graphics is the enemy!

The absolute BEST stuff we have used and use to this day is Rapid Remover.

Those other adhesive removers are cute for around the house to keep in the kitchen junk drawer but if you want the BEST adhesive remover than you want Rapid Remover.

Word of caution, it may have undesireable effects on some painted surfaces, test a small area. It works on vehicles, glass, plastic, vinyl banners, wood signs or whatever. 

I used this stuff to kill a swarm of bees inside a lighted cabinet one day and they dropped dead instantly. (I laughed) It's perfectly safe stuff to handle, read the directions of course but the stuff works great!

We get ours from Glantz and Sons in Buffalo or Garston sign supply but you can get it here as well. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3851003088&category=46741

Good luck!


----------



## Pumaman (Sep 19, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> On the subject of heat: these are PVC tubes, I think the hot water variety... what if I stacked a bunch in a double boiler and boiled them in some water on the stove for several minutes... think there's a good chance of the labels coming off that way, or am I more likely just to make a huge mess?


 
I would guess mess.

you are doing the milkycandles, right. saw the hosts at home depost the other day


----------



## nakahoshi (Sep 19, 2006)

> zippo lighter fluid


Works for me, every time.


----------



## AdamW (Sep 19, 2006)

Goo-Gone!

Goof Off will attack some base materials, but Goo-Gone won't.

I have used Goo-Gone to remove PVC water pipe UPC labels. Excellent product.


----------



## Coop (Sep 19, 2006)

Another vote for the zippo lighterfluid...


----------



## abvidledUK (Sep 19, 2006)

Hairdryer onto label, works every time


----------



## cloud (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkyspit..
Ive had success with firstly softening the label with warm soapy water/damp cloth,then using WD40 (maintenance spray) it says it safe on 
plastics
I use it for allsorts Including killing wasps!! :lolsign: 


another one ive used is an 'orange oil' based cleaner... you smell a bit afterward thooo:


----------



## cd-card-biz (Sep 19, 2006)

milkyspit said:


> On the subject of heat: these are PVC tubes, I think the hot water variety... what if I stacked a bunch in a double boiler and boiled them in some water on the stove for several minutes... think there's a good chance of the labels coming off that way, or am I more likely just to make a huge mess?


 
You're going to boil my MC2? :huh:


----------



## mahoney (Sep 19, 2006)

I usually use Kroil, it works great as an adhesive remover. Another trick that works sometimes is to take a piece of tape (duct, masking,etc.) stick it over the adhesive and pull it off.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 19, 2006)

There were warning labels on my machetes ("this is a machete," etc.), and they seemed to consist mainly of adhesive. The printed paper part of the label came off into tiny bits, leaving this nasty sticky stuff on the blades. I just bought some 91% isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) from the corner drugsture and scrubbed (and scrubbed, and scrubbed) with facial tissues until the gunk was gone.


----------



## frisco (Sep 20, 2006)

Bestine Rubber Cement Thiner found at Art Supply stores.

frisco


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 20, 2006)

cd-card-biz said:


> You're going to boil my MC2? :huh:



Deal! I'll boil *your *MC2! :laughing:


----------



## dixemon (Sep 20, 2006)

I like to soak the item in hot soapy water for about 20mins then scrape the label off with a plastic scraper. It usually comes right off. Then to remove the adhesive I use lighter fluid on a rag. Works everytime


----------



## mikeyx (Sep 20, 2006)

Un-du adhesive remover works best for me. Quick and safe. You can get it at WallyWorld.


----------



## D MacAlpine (Sep 20, 2006)

If (as I suspect you may) you have some baby wipes around the house, you could try them out.

It varies by brand, but they have been known to work wonders on sticky deposits.....

Don


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 20, 2006)

Hot air Gun or Hair dryer has worked for me in the past.


----------



## OddOne (Sep 21, 2006)

I just use a good automotive brake cleaner and a paper towel to transfer the suddenly-gelled-and-soft adhesive onto. Solvent on some plastics though.

oO


----------



## tonyd (Sep 21, 2006)

Most commercial adhesive removers are just a blend of xylene. Pick some up at HomeDepot. Xylene is less aggresive towards plastics than toluene (now adays used in many brake cleaners) or acetone. Methanol also works well for most adhesives.


----------



## Policetacteam (Sep 21, 2006)

Goo Gone is the best stuff I've used. It won't effect the finish of your light or whatever else you use it for. This stuff even removed black boot polish from my light tan colored carpet. It works!!!


----------



## tonyd (Sep 21, 2006)

Look at the active solvent in goo-gone- Xylene.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 21, 2006)

The good news:

There is an outfit that makes a gadget for use in retail stores specifically for removing sticky tags -- it even works well with the perforated kind that break up when you try to remove them. It looks like a _very sharp,_ chromed, mini-spatula with a hidiously thin, flexible blade. The blade is about 1/2" x 1 1/5". The trick is that it comes in it's own plastic, foam lined sheath and the foam keeps the blade lubed up with some special non-stick stuff. They work very well.

The bad news:

I have no idea who makes it. If you could figure out what they lube the blade with...


----------



## Bozzlite (Sep 21, 2006)

The absolutely positively best way to remove the sticky goo after labels have been removed.........is with WD 40. Spray it on, wait a few seconds and wipe it off with a paper towel. Miraculous. 

Its also great for stopping squeaks in your screen door, rust removal, rust preventative, etc etc. Just all around good stuff. No one should be without it.


----------



## vandrecken (Sep 21, 2006)

DeSolvIt type citrus works but a bit slow, lighter fluid (naptha) of any sort works faster, and proprietary stain removers for clothing like the tar/gum/adhesive remover from the Stain Devils range work fastest of all. This last one is just xylene or some similar volatile organic.

Cheers,


----------



## dyyys1 (Sep 26, 2006)

One more vote from me for WD40. I am convinced that any task can be completed using either duct tape or WD40. A bit off topic, but does anyone here edc WD40 or duct tape, such as in a BOB?


----------



## derfyled (Sep 27, 2006)

Used a lot of stuff and came back with the best, zippo lighter fuel...


----------



## fluorescent (Sep 27, 2006)

goo-gone... put some on the label and it comes right off


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks all! :bow:

For sake of information sharing, here's what I did to remove labels from these pesky PVC tubes...

1. Heat gun on the label: needed to get the timing just right... too little and the label wouldn't peel away, too much and the PVC would start melting. Done right, the label would magically peel right up as if it had never been adhered in the first place! Took about 90% of the adhesive with it. For the 10% of adhesive remaining...

2. WD40. Who suggested that one? They get a gold star! Wouldn't have believed it but the WD40 did indeed take off the residual adhesive. Quick spray over the affected area, wipe away with a rag, then hand wash the piece afterward with dish soap and warm, sudsy water. Like washing the dishes, old school style! 

Yahtzee!


----------



## Barefootone (Oct 25, 2006)

The best sticky label residue remover that I have found is good old fashioned Mineral Spirits (Turpentine). Just put some Mineral Spirits on a soft rag and wipe away the sticky residue, then wash the piece with dish soap and warm water. This is really good for PVC since Mineral Spirits won't attack the PVC or melt it.


----------



## will (Oct 25, 2006)

I have had great success with automotive bug and tar remover. A bit slow, but it does not harm the surface at all.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 25, 2006)

Auto wax will remove that sticky gunk very easily. It's what I always use. When I got my first snow board, there was some unsightly gunk left behind (shiny black board) and I had the bright idea to try auto wax. It worked amazingly well and was so fast and easy. Since then, I've used it many times, getting the same results.


----------



## Mike V (Oct 26, 2006)

We've tried everything at work including all the solvents recommended in this thread.

The best thing is a commercial product called "Tag Off"


----------



## Marlite (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't laugh at this one if you haven't tried it. If you have a number to do coat them from one to 20 or whatever, with _mayonnaise _and reverse the order and peel. Mild chemical reaction does it.

Non-toxic and works, wont melt plastic like goo away! Some things mentioned are bad for the lungs. Ventilate.

Marlite


----------

